# women and water use



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay, puttin' it to the test. I've been meaning to post this for a while. What are the odds we can keep at least somewhat on-topic?

I've noticed a lot of guy-grumbles recently that boil down to, "_I'm _okay living aboard but my wife/GF is a water waster and _she _can't ...and that's why I'm a wannabe instead of a cruiser, etc etc"

I just find it hard to believe that there's such a gender difference - with the exception of a certain time of month <*sigh*> . Instead, I suspect the apparent imbalance comes from one of two sources: (a) these are guys who never help with cooking or cleaning, and yet he counts the water to do these things that benefit both against "her" ration; or (b) they're shallow enough to only date arm-candy or trophy wives and then are stunned to realize that that look requires a lot of maintenance (a.k.a. water) Other theories?

And for the record, Dan and I use 120 gal/month, and that includes showers aboard, cooking, and washing dishes. (Toting jerry jugs teaches you a lot about conserving.) How much do you use, and if you're part of a couple, are you approx equal in your personal use rate?


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

When I am onboard, I too conserve water like crazy. But god I do love a long long hot shower, and have been known to drain the hot water tank. My last time I went cruising with 5 of us, for the week we only used 55 gals. I know this because that is what the tank held and went dry on us as we pulled in the dock. BTW, that was with 5 women onboard too ( 3 of them never went sailing before). So I thought we did pretty good. 
As to theories, I just think there are sailors and there are landlubbers. No gender discrimination. Some like their land luxuries while others can do without. Sometimes that without can be a total lifestyle change, i.e. liveaboard, or others, part-time, for the vast majority of boaters out there. One has to remember there is a learning curve to living on a boat whether full-time or part-time on water use, electricity, storage, cooking, and other living accomodations. What most of us are use to doing on land for all of our lives we cannot totally do on water. There are compromises and sacrafices. However, for the green folks here, it does work the other way around. What we learn on conservation on the water can certainly relate to how we live on land!


----------



## merttan (Oct 14, 2007)

To conserve water...
A Turkish naval trick; jump into the sea, use hard sea sponge to clean yourself (scrap out the sead skin) then climb back on board, fill a small bucket with hot water add some soap in it and use a sponge to clean yourself, then use regular water and clean sponge to rinse... One person can clean like that with about 1/4 gallon of fresh water... 

Another trick from Turkish navy; put alcohol on a piece of cloth, wipe yourself clean and wash the cloth with sea water...

I'd say use a raw water pump to use for black water... Thus, the fresh water supply will last a long time... 

We have a small sailboat (22ft) and all we have is a 5 gallon fresh water tank, that was sufficient for 2 day trip for two... Of course we swim then rinsed with a little fresh water for showers, washed all the vegetables and fruits before left the dock, and drinking water was bottled...

If you ask me it's not about the gender but personality...


----------



## sailhagg (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree it's not gender. I can brush my teeth and use less than an 1/8 cup of water. My hubby on the other hand will use about 1 gallon...why? Because I can't get him to remember to turn off the water while he's brushing.

We just got back from a three day trip with both of us, our teenage daughter and the dog. We used 15 gallons...well 9 if you discount the 6 gallons for his teeth...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Eryka, are you on a mooring ball? No dockside water?

The only difference I see is hair washing/rinsing and maybe a dab more for leg shaving (more square inches than my face - hence more water). I of course use almost no water on my hair , and conditioner is wasted effort for me.

On our cruises I would guess my wife and daughters used water on parity with the guys, no one was counting ounces and gallons as we had ready resupply.

Personally, to me the extra consumption is worth the results. 

Long hot showers can be had with a bag of sun heated raw water then rinsed with fresh, isn't that good enough?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Chuckles: We were on a mooring for 4 years, which is when our habits were formed. (Looooove my SunShower) Now we are dockside, but when they shut off the water in the winter we're glad we are still accustomed to being 'frugal.'

Sailhagg: have you considered those spring-loaded faucet handles? The ones that shut off automatically when you aren't holding them in the 'on' position?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I would guess it's more ingrained habits, than anything gender specific. When one is used to an unlimited supply of anything, particularly when it comes at little or no cost, they tend to use far more of it.

As an excuse not to go cruising, that's kind of bogus. People that want to do something, find solutions. People that look for excuses, don't really want to go.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> As an excuse not to go cruising, that's kind of bogus. People that want to do something, find solutions. People that look for excuses, don't really want to go.


Well put, John. I've always said I'm willing to be uncomfortable in search of interesting experiences. I just don't see a need to do so for its own sake, as in some spartan character-building way.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

eryka said:


> Sailhagg: have you considered those spring-loaded faucet handles? The ones that shut off automatically when you aren't holding them in the 'on' position?


Eryka,

Both of our showers (head and cockpit) have the spring loaded trigger. For folks with modest tankage and high demands, it's about the only way to go. The other thing that helps is a loud water pump!!

I think careful water usage is something that usually must be taught. As Melrna points out, many landlubbers irrespective of gender just don't get it. Some can pick it up quickly, others never do (both on land and aboard).

On the other hand, I do think women often need/deserve a somewhat more generous water allowance than guys. I'm happy to provide that for my wife if at all possible, even if I have to brush my teeth with 1/8 cup of water!!

But who amongst us does not covet that shoreside shower whenever the opportunity presents?

Sorry to butt into HerSailNet...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Forgot to mention, there is an easy way to break the water running habit while brushing your teeth. Simply do it in the cockpit. I keep a bottle of water out there to rinse with, and no running water at all.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> Forgot to mention, there is an easy way to break the water running habit while brushing your teeth. Simply do it in the cockpit. I keep a bottle of water out there to rinse with, and no running water at all.


I use almost no water brushing my teeth, I simply pop them out and scrub them down with whatever is available


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

By the looks of your avatar chuck, brushing your dentures is the least of your personal hygiene concerns.


----------



## sailhagg (Feb 19, 2007)

Eryka- nice thought about the fawcet handle...my hubby probably wouldn't like it much. Although the controlling part of myself would 

PBzeer, I have tried the bottle bit in the cockpit, the guy just uses it all, gets toothpaste spit all over the cockpit and cushions. I end up having a mess that needs cleaning. At this point in time I try my best to make being on the boat as much fun for him as possible. The better his time is on the boat, the more time I get on the boat.

So, he gets gallons of water, hot showers, gourmet meals and all the drinks he'd like...well almost all the drinks he'd like...little umbrellas included. So, what ever it takes because for me it's all about being on the boat and I can almost always find water!


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

This is a nice little trick I learned doing deliveries where water, time and convenience is sometimes short. I use an Olay Face cloth when showering. First use the cleansing cloth for my face, then add a bit of soap to it, wash the body then do a quick rinse. This routine has carried over to living onboard. I know some may say it's a waste of "paper" but you don't have the issue of salty, damp, never dry but will stink washcloths.


----------



## asmilingshark (May 9, 2008)

check, check, check


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I would say that right now, only having recently moved aboard and still being at a marina with a convenient hose, we are both HUGE water wasters. No gender involved.


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I wouldn't want to liveaboard or go cruising with out foot pumps. I was the one who hollerd for a foot pump aboard Yofy's galley. And now I'm angling for one in the head too. I have tested our water usage and with just the galley footpump we cut our water useage in half. Electric pumps really do waste alot of water no matter how careful you are. BUT they are great for a shower  .

In the past while cruising and every now and then when our tank is low, I have had a wash in a couple of cups of water. It drives Manny mad. How can you do it? (It's all in a technique I learned while backpacking years ago  ). Now if we're cruising in warm water, we jump in the sea and soap up and rinse with our deck shower. Just a quick rinse with a spring loaded nosel.

Still haven't figured how to cook pasta without using great gobs of water though...

Over here water is a BIG issue. You learn very quickly not to waste it. 
(And in my experience the male sailors who complain about water usage usually are the ones who don't bother washing or shaving and then rave about how they save water.)


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Yofy...you mentioned cooking pasta and gobs of water. My husband laughed at me when I bought this-but he quickly converted the first time we tried it. I bought a "pasta cooker" at Bed Bath and Beyond that is essentially a plastic cylinder that you place the pasta in-pour boiling water in it. Place the cap on, which also includes a cap where you can drain the cooked pasta. Let it set for 8-15 minutes-depending on the type of pasta, drain and presto you have cooked pasta. It uses little water-just the right amount I get in my little tea kettle. I think the cost was around $10-takes up little space and it works! Cheap, little space and works is a great combination for a boat.


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

Morning All, Thanks for the pasta tip. I will look for it when I am in US this summer. But does the pasta have to be the quick cooking ones? I do my eggs that way too.
Even with easy access to fresh water, we learn to conserve water as it is very precious in this big dry brown country! I do use the Olay facial cloth when we are out cruising as it really does cut down water usage. Paper plates but no plastic cutlery. 
I shudder when we have friends (landlubbers) onboard who wanted to do the washingup.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Eryka-

Obviously, you must be wasting a lot of water...since your using a whole FOUR gallons a day. 

One thing that does help a lot that I've found is using some of the new synthetic materials for clothes... since they can be washed with far less water than cotton, wool or other, older materials.



eryka said:


> Okay, puttin' it to the test. I've been meaning to post this for a while. What are the odds we can keep at least somewhat on-topic?
> 
> I've noticed a lot of guy-grumbles recently that boil down to, "_I'm _okay living aboard but my wife/GF is a water waster and _she _can't ...and that's why I'm a wannabe instead of a cruiser, etc etc"
> 
> ...


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Yofy said:


> Still haven't figured how to cook pasta without using great gobs of water though...


Just curious...why couldn't you use seawater? I wouldn't do it in a marina or anything like that, but you are boiling the water.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

For some people, using salt water to cook the pasta will result itn far too much sodium intake...not good if you're hypertensive. 


Pamlicotraveler said:


> Just curious...why couldn't you use seawater? I wouldn't do it in a marina or anything like that, but you are boiling the water.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

NauticalFishwife said:


> This is a nice little trick I learned doing deliveries where water, time and convenience is sometimes short. I use an Olay Face cloth when showering. First use the cleansing cloth for my face, then add a bit of soap to it, wash the body then do a quick rinse. This routine has carried over to living onboard. I know some may say it's a waste of "paper" but you don't have the issue of salty, damp, never dry but will stink washcloths.


NFW,

Good tip.

- CD


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

Pamlicotraveler, it's not just the high sodium content of seawater, (although the Red Sea where we are currently sailing is saltier than other oceans) its the taste. Some people recommend mixing sea water and fresh water in the pasta pot, but I found that it made a really yuccky taste. 

Robyn


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've found using seawater for cooking is generally okay for foods that don't sit in it and absorb it. Boiling eggs or steaming veggies is fine... but making pasta is a bad idea.


----------

